# Clay Pipes by Lepeltier



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Has anyone tried Lepeltier pipes - The World's finest clay pipes.

These things look beautiful. Let me know if you have smoked one.

Thanks a million to the guys who put the link on the form


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

dmkerr has one and likes it. I'd like to try one out someday but am trying not to buy any more pipes for now. I don't know why, but I'm a sucker for the blue one with the ship on it.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the blue clipper ship pipe but in the "Burley" style... not so much of a bend.

It smokes well. Whistles a bit but smokes cool and dry. It can be smoked hard and fast without fear of damage to the pipe (one's tongue would suffer, of course) and it can be "un-ghosted" with hot water, but do remove the stem first!

It's clay but it's glazed so it's not as fragile as your garden variety churchwarden. Still, dropping it on concrete will cause it to do what most things made of clay will do - shatter. 

Very neutral tasting, as the clay adds no commentary of its own to the blend as briar can (and meerschaum if smoked too fast to the point of tasting the wax). I highly recommend them. I couldn't smoke ONLY these pipes but they're nice for yard work or on windy days. Mine is an "aromatic tobacco only" pipe so it doesn't get smoked as much as it could be, but it's definitely something that everyone should try. Maintenance-reduced pipes are nice!


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> I have the blue clipper ship pipe but in the "Burley" style... not so much of a bend.
> 
> It smokes well. Whistles a bit but smokes cool and dry. It can be smoked hard and fast without fear of damage to the pipe (one's tongue would suffer, of course) and it can be "un-ghosted" with hot water, but do remove the stem first!
> 
> ...


Really appreciate the information. I purchased one with a Deer on it. I do not need any more pipes, but this, I do not know why, I could not pass up

If I knew how to post pictures, I would, but I have to figure that one out

Again thank you


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

AcworthAl said:


> If I knew how to post pictures, I would, but I have to figure that one out


Go to the web page with the image you want to post and right click on the image. When the options pop up select something like "copy image location" (the exact wording will very depending on your browser). You want the link for the actual image, not the link for the page it's displayed on.

Then when you're writing your post, click on this







and paste the link for the image you want to display into the box that pops up. You can preview your post before submitting it to make sure it worked.


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Those look really nice! If I hadn't just bought a new pipe last week I'd snap one up in a heartbeat.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

AcworthAl said:


> Has anyone tried Lepeltier pipes - The World's finest clay pipes.
> 
> These things look beautiful. Let me know if you have smoked one.
> 
> Thanks a million to the guys who put the link on the form


Wow,those are nice.And....if my wife ever finds out your the one who gave me that link your life won't be worth two cents:attention:
LOL


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

longburn said:


> Wow,those are nice.And....if my wife ever finds out your the one who gave me that link your life won't be worth two cents:attention:
> LOL


Yea, they are beautiful. I thought they were going to be those cheap ass church warden things that you must hold by the stem. However, these are fired like pottery. I needed another pipe, like I need another wife, but I just had to have one of these.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the great informaton I have received. This is a great group of people. However, you have contributed to my PAD.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Well fellow puffers, my Lepeltier clay pipe arrived last night. It is absolutely gorgeous. I loaded it with some Sherlock Holmes and it smoked wonderfully. I let it cool for an hour and loaded it again with Trout Stream, again a simply superb smoke. OK, now here is the bad news, it does not hold very much tobacco, the outside of the pipe appears to be larger than it is. Also I had to remember to smoke the Virginian very slowly, that pipe can get very hot. The cost to me was $68.00 including shipping. Would I buy another one, I do not know. Time will tell. In retrospect, I wish I had purchased the large bowl model.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

AcworthAl said:


> Well fellow puffers, my Lepeltier clay pipe arrived last night. It is absolutely gorgeous. I loaded it with some Sherlock Holmes and it smoked wonderfully. I let it cool for an hour and loaded it again with Trout Stream, again a simply superb smoke. OK, now here is the bad news, it does not hold very much tobacco, the outside of the pipe appears to be larger than it is. Also I had to remember to smoke the Virginian very slowly, that pipe can get very hot. The cost to me was $68.00 including shipping. Would I buy another one, I do not know. Time will tell. In retrospect, I wish I had purchased the large bowl model.


Bingo. I told them that if they ever decide to make a mold for a much larger bowled pipe, I'd buy their first two. It's good for a short smoke... but then again, you don't have to let it dry or cool between smokes. When one bowl goes out, just dump the ash, reload and relight. The tobacco will smoke cool even though the bowl is hot. Just don't touch!


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Bingo. I told them that if they ever decide to make a mold for a much larger bowled pipe, I'd buy their first two. It's good for a short smoke... but then again, you don't have to let it dry or cool between smokes. When one bowl goes out, just dump the ash, reload and relight. The tobacco will smoke cool even though the bowl is hot. Just don't touch!


Thanks, I do not recall seeing a large bowl on their web site, but there was a picture of one in the catalog that came with the pipe. You are right, you need not let the pipe rest, just cool off enough to re-pack


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

I remember messaging dmkerr a few months back when I was debating between this and a boswell. I ended up getting tobacco hehe.

These are definitly on my to buy list tho, trhe fact that I cant scorch the bottom, ghost it, or need a cake build up is a nice thought.

However when you say small bowl how long are we talking? 45min?


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

I've got a couple on the way, I'll be sure to give the full report as well!


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like a dang fine smoke. Anyone's experiences with them?


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

I just smoked a first bowl in one of my new lepeltiers. I used Brebbia Preludio, an english blend which is my favorite. The lepeltier really brought out the nuances of this unique tobacco. It smoked very cool and dry, although the bowl itself did get very warm (but never uncomfortably so). 

The draw felt slightly restricted even before loading the pipe, but never presented a problem during smoking. In fact, I think I sort of like the resistance, it helped from drawing too much. The tobacco burned entirely and there was nothing but a fine white ash in the bottom of the bowl. The stem came through almost clean when a pipe cleaner was passed through it. 

I found the bowl to be of a comfortable size, although it should be mentioned I don't have any huge pipes so it's not terribly different in dimensions from anything else I've smoked. 

I like this pipe a lot! I think I will use it for auditioning new tobaccos, since it seems to present the tobacco exactly as it is.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Do these pipes "smell less" when done smoking and cleaned. One thing that bugs me is the stale smell after a pipe is smoked. I feel like the clay wouldn't hold on to it as much.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

After a few weeks of smoking this pipe, I can say it really is a joy to smoke. After it is washed in hot water, and left out to dry, I cannot detect any smell. They are NICE pipes!


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Beuty if all goes well I should have one by next week.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

DAMMIT got outbid


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jordan303 said:


> Beuty if all goes well I should have one by next week.


Is that the one with two owls on it? Hope you win.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

sounds7 said:


> Is that the one with two owls on it? Hope you win.


it was. My limit was 30AMD with shipping to canada. Oh well next time. Patience is key.


----------

